# Installing GRUB2 to FreeBSD 9.1



## vist (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi, colleagues!

I am trying to install GRUB2 to FreeBSD. Here is my worklow:

1. Have a machine with Windows 7;
2. Cut off 50 GB of C partition, create FreeBSD and install FreeBSD 9.1 on it;
3. FreeBSD added itself to MBR and now it starts loading directly after POST
4. Updates ports tree and made GRUB2 port
5. Configured GRUB2 as described here:

```
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=28443
```

As a result I cannot install GRUB. It shows an error:


```
root@FreeBSD:/root # cp -Rf /usr/local/lib/grub/i386-pc /boot/grub
root@FreeBSD:/root # sysctl kern.geom.debugflags=16
kern.geom.debugflags: 0 -> 16
root@FreeBSD:/root # grub-install --modules=ufs2 /dev/ada0
/usr/local/sbin/grub-probe: error: no such partition.
/usr/local/sbin/grub-probe: error: no such partition.
/usr/local/sbin/grub-setup: error: no such partition.
```

Here is my device layout:


```
root@FreeBSD:/root # ls /dev/
acpi            ada0s3a         ctty            fd              log             pass1           sysmouse        ttyv4           ttyvf
ad3             ada0s3b         cuau0           fd0             lpt0            pci             ttyu0           ttyv5           urandom
ad3s1           atkbd0          cuau0.init      fido            lpt0.ctl        ppi0            ttyu0.init      ttyv6           usbctl
ad3s2           audit           cuau0.lock      geom.ctl        mdctl           psm0            ttyu0.lock      ttyv7           xpt0
ad3s3           bpf             cuau1           io              mem             ptmx            ttyu1           ttyv8           zero
ad3s3a          bpf0            cuau1.init      kbd0            midistat        pts             ttyu1.init      ttyv9
ad3s3b          bpsm0           cuau1.lock      kbd1            mixer0          random          ttyu1.lock      ttyva
ada0            cam             dcons           kbdmux0         mpt0            sndstat         ttyv0           ttyvb
ada0s1          cd0             devctl          klog            nfslock         stderr          ttyv1           ttyvc
ada0s2          console         devstat         kmem            null            stdin           ttyv2           ttyvd
ada0s3          consolectl      dgdb            led             pass0           stdout          ttyv3           ttyve
```

I am also attaching screenshot from partitioning tool.

Could you, please, help me solve the issue?


----------

